# PUSH Tamper 54mm



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Well I was a lucky boy for my birthday and received this tamper from Clockwork Espresso last week.

Its designed to fit Sage/Breville 54mm baskets and I can confirm it fits as well as the Motta 53mm tampers.

The build quality is superb and a joy to use the small tool to adjust the height (depth) of the tamper.

Plenty of YouTube reviews on its bigger brother if you want more information.

The tool to release the tightening pin could've just been basic but clockwork espresso have made a very nice tactile knurled piece that even looks nice sat by the machine.

It has been allowing us to get an even tamp checked using my bottomless portafilter. It also helps reduce strain through the hand as you can use your whole palm now - my wife has small hands and couldn't use the Motta tamper due to the height which often led to pushing down at an angle.

If anyone would like any more details let me know.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ooh that is sexy kit. Very nice. I like the idea of a push tamper, once you have the depth right it guarantees a flat surface I presume.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks good and im sure works very well, the question is! Is it worth the money they cost?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dalerst said:


> Looks good and im sure works very well, the question is! Is it worth the money they cost?


 As an early adopter based on reviews on here, including some who treated the prototypes, it is so far as I'm concerned...


----------

